# Bloody, Mucousy Poop



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Had a milker come into the barn last night with a brownish/reddish backside. I could tell she had loose poop. Went out to the pen and in one of the shelters I found a soft plop with mucous and blood. The blood looked to be contained in a large string-type thing. Looked like a large earthworm.

She was last wormed when she kidded in mid-March. She was not too interested in grain and milked a little less than normal. No temp. Eyelids good.

Any ideas?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Run a fecal. Find out if this is worms or cocci. Also check around for stools with any hardware. And I myself would be pushing fluids, as much as she can drink. Even soft poop in the heat can cause dehydration.

Tam


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Worse this morning. Temp of 104.9. Stools looser and bloodier. Very gaunt.

Will give banamine, Fortified B Complex and lactated ringers. Was able to grab a stool sample. We'll see what we find.

Any other ideas, suggestions are most welcome.


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

High temp and bloody stools makes me think hardware disease or massive load of worms. Time to call a vet and get antibiotics to fight any infection if her worm load is low.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Had the vet run the fecal. Negative for any parasites or coccidia.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I should add that this came on suddenly. Yesterday morning she was fine.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Temperature sounds like infection not worms to me. I'd treat with antibiotics thinking ecoli or salmonella if I was going to treat without using a vet. Not sure what's best. I know you can get liquid Neomycin to treat bloody scours in pigs. Or maybe an injection of something broad spectrum. Clostridium antitoxin too since that's a risk. Treatment for dehydration. Could be poisoning if she's got access to pasture or any place she could get into something, but temperature makes me think infection.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Vet said pennicilin 2x/day for at least 5 days.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Another doe with a temp and bloody mucous on her hind end.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I have combed Goat Medicine, but don't really know what to look up as you can't just look up "bloody, mucousy stools". Certainly someone has an idea? Again, no parasites found on fecal and yes, vet was consulted.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I really wouldn't have a clue if it were my goat. The vet had no idea what would cause these symptoms? If no one on here knows, I just always google and use my merck and goat medicine until I find something. My first thought was cocci???


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

I didn't think loose poo was good for finding worm eggs under microscope. Is the stool ploppy loose or more like diarrhea, runny diarrhea. Is it black. Ploppy here is parasites. Here if the last worming was in March they would have Liverfluke and Barberpole in a bad way.

I have seen good eye color with loose stool and worming cleared it up. This is when there is a bloom of parasites with certain weather changes.

I have also used kaolin pectin on a doe to help normalize her stool from severe parasitism.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

The vet thinks clostridia.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Just ran another fecal on some ploppy poop; nothing.

Going to TSC for C/D Antitoxin.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

TSC does not carry the antitoxin. I did read in Goat Medicine that penicillin is used to treat it as well as sulfa drugs, but they do not give dosages. Assuming it is clostridia of some type, anyone have info on dosages? I won't be able to get antitoxin until Tuesday.


----------



## trnubian (Mar 12, 2008)

I highly recommend neomycin. If it is ecoli it will help. I have used it in similar situations. It is good for a lot of gut related problems. Also would definitely get the cd antitoxin in them asap and continue a broad spectrum antibiotic. Banamine for a couple days will help them feel better. 

Fluids and lots of them. 

It sounds like a bacterial problem running through your herd. Don't worry you aren't the only one who has that problem. I have heard many a herds are having a similar problem.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

Are your goats with normal stool worm free right now?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Laverne said:


> Are your goats with normal stool worm free right now?


Yes. I really don't have a problem with worms in adults. I do worm adults 100 days bred and at kidding. I do fecals periodically and have found nothing. I had one doe who went 2 1/2 years without worming meds and showed nothing on fecal (I wasn't breeding her so used her as an experiment - I actually wanted to try using injectable Cydectin on her, but I couldn't get her with a worm load to find out). Cocci in kids is what I deal with and sometimes HC in kids.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

That is really interesting, thanks for sharing. Parasites are such a problem here.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Just wanted to update. Both girls have almost normal poop. I've got berries or at least pine cones that fall apart upon landing! I started DiMethox 2 days ago and discontinued the penicillin today. The doe that first came down with this is still acting off and is producing no milk at this time. I really hope that changes as she was a really good milker and I count on her. The 2nd doe that came down with "this" is back to normal. Still milking (although she is milking less), eating great, jabbering to get out of the pen. As long as poop continues to be normal, both girls will go back to the herd tomorrow. 

I really wish I knew what this was. Seeing blood coming out of the anus is not anything you want to see.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm glad they are on the up-swing, Cindy!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Glad they are improving. That sounds like a really bad illness they had. Did they do a stool culture?


----------

